# SSOTM - April 2014 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM - April 2014*​
*Which one does it for you?*

Flicks - Skeleton Frame67.59%Can-Opener - The Vision1215.19%Chepo69 - Orca22.53%Wombat - Joey11.27%QIMN - Fancy Lil Plinker1721.52%Gaboxolo - Spanish Target Shooter22.53%BC Slinger - Reworked Yew1113.92%PawpawSailor - Mangrove PFS33.80%Quercusuber - Zairuna67.59%AmmoMike - Knuckle Alien45.06%Torsten - Rosewood Burl810.13%Outlaw - MBBS78.86%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Make your voice heard! Vote for your favorite or your buddy or your neighbor or whatever. One reason is as good as any other as far as I'm concerned.

The Candidates:​Flicks - "Skeleton Frame"​





​Can-Opener - "The Vision"​





​Chepo69 - "Orca"​





​Wombat - "Joey"​





​Quarterinmynose - "Fancy Lil' Plinker"​





​Gaboxolo - "Spanish Target Shooter"​





​BC Slinger - "Reworked Yew"​





​PawpawSailor - "Black Mangrove PFS"​





​Quercusuber - "Zairuna"​





​AmmoMike - "Knuckle Alien"​





​Torsten - Rosewood Burl​





​Outlaw - "MBBS"​


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry the one picture is so much bigger, it's a format issue :iono:

Great bunch of slingshots this month! I'm actually torn between two or three.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I voted! What a great group of shooters.

Good luck to all!

Todd


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I love all of these it's just that the laminations in "fancy lil' plinker" got to me.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Real nice mix this month. Little of everything. Made it fun to choose.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I had to re-do the chepo pick, here you go.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

QIMN got my vote today, real pretty and a chalice... but if i would vote based on design possibilities I would go for Flicks McS !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted... another tough one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad to vote  and I normally do not reveal my vote... but I gotta say QIMN, you nailed it my friend!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Voted... Quarterinmynose - "Fancy Lil' Plinker"


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Hard to pick as always


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Great selection of slingshots this month for sure. I wouldn't mind having all of these in my very own private collection. Great job to all.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I voted but the decision was very hard in view of all these beautiful creations....BCSlinger, you´re my absolute favorite!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

All very very nice slingshots. I voted for the one that is the most original and interesting to me - the Skeleton Frame.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great slingshots as usual.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

My vote for outlaw


----------

